# Alexander B. Grosart



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2008)

Alexander Balloch Grosart (June 18, 1827 - March 16, 1899), Scottish minister, historian and literary editor, was known for his biographical sketches of Puritans (Richard Sibbes, Thomas Brooks, Herbert Palmer, Henry Airay, Thomas Cartwright, John King, John Rainolds, Richard Stock, Samuel Torshell, Richard Bernard, Thomas Pierson, Samuel Smith, Richard Gilpin); for editing the works of Richard Sibbes, Thomas Brooks, select works of Jonathan Edwards, the 'Christian Paradoxes' of Herbert Palmer, select works of Richard Baxter, the poems of Michael Bruce, the poems of George Herbert, the poems of Henry Vaughan, the poems of Andrew Marvell, the poems of John Donne, the poems of Philip Sydney, the poems of Edmund Spenser, the poems of Christopher Harvey, and many, many more; and wrote several books of his own.


----------

